# Cops posting on here



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2014)

More of a question than a request, but I'd like to know RIU's policy on law enforcement posting on here? It has been brought up in a thread that one of the members here is a cop. The person making this claim says that this info was passed along to him by a moderator.

If true, I find that to be a little disturbing. I sure as hell don't want to participate in a forum where the site mods knowingly allow a cop to troll for victims.

Any insight on this?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not aware of anything like that. Please send me a private message with all of the details and I will investigate.

If there is a cop here, I will bust him!


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Sep 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> More of a question than a request, but I'd like to know RIU's policy on law enforcement posting on here? It has been brought up in a thread that one of the members here is a cop. The person making this claim says that this info was passed along to him by a moderator.
> 
> If true, I find that to be a little disturbing. I sure as hell don't want to participate in a forum where the site mods knowingly allow a cop to troll for victims.
> 
> Any insight on this?


I agree


----------



## Fish Weed (Sep 9, 2014)

Just posting a question: Would it make any difference if:
1. The cop was here looking to gather info and bust people, or
2. Is in a Non MM State and is looking to actually grow himself or herself to provide medicine for themselves or a loved one.

I can see the ramifications of having any cops on here, it poses a serious risk for everyone on the site. But I am also aware that because of the benefits of marijuana for medical purposes, isn't it best to ascertain this persons motives before condemning them as the root of all evil. I just don't like the idea of 'busting' someone because of their profession, especially if they are truly willing to risk a career to grow for medical purposes. Now if they are here to gather info on members of this site, I agree 'Bust Away', but a little investigation would be warranted before any action is taken. 

The question then becomes: If a cop can only be evil, where is the line drawn on other traits or professions? This becomes a slippery slope.

Or I could be way off base and the protections of the group is more important than the needs of the one.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2014)

Fish Weed said:


> Just posting a question: Would it make any difference if:
> 1. The cop was here looking to gather info and bust people, or
> 2. Is in a Non MM State and is looking to actually grow himself or herself to provide medicine for themselves or a loved one.
> 
> ...


I think it's more of the slang term being used....like running to tell another person,what someone else is doing/saying.....people call mods cops.


----------



## Mainlinekush (Sep 9, 2014)

Even if there was a cop here so what.... you going to invite people over to see your garden? Let them play they have more shit to build cases off of like C.I. buying from your fucking house


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It has been brought up in a thread that one of the members here is a cop.


Which member?


----------



## dluck (Sep 18, 2014)

The cops job is to bust you...your job is not to get busted...try to do your job better then he does his/hers


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 18, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Which member?



It was apparently a baseless accusation.

Shocker


----------



## dluck (Sep 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It was apparently a baseless accusation.
> 
> Shocker


Some folks get excited easy.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 18, 2014)

Baseless accusation??? 

Now THAT's a shocker!


----------



## Commander Strax (Sep 18, 2014)

i think there is one in the UK growers thread


----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 18, 2014)

1. whether there are "cops" posting here, anyone who would agree to commit injustice against the innocent, for a mere salary and pension, is a piece of shit. This includes all enforcers who enforce unjust laws, and all judges who issue sentences based on those unjust laws. All of them are treasonous terrorists, and need to get what they deserve, sooner rather than later. 

2. the NSA exists, and the DEA exists... so whether there are any "cops posting," any and everyone on the planet can browse most forums, including this one, and there's not much anyone can do to prevent any of those aforementioned terrible people from joining a forum under an assumed identity. 

3. Almost all internet and telecom traffic is being logged and archived into a massive database in Utah (among others). 

Yes, the idea of sharing sensitive information in the presence of a Known Terrible Person, is very disconcerting... but the reality is that anyone could be reading any/all of this, without ever announcing themselves at all. I find that FAR more disturbing, actually. And this is true in most places, except for those who have private membership only, and only invite by member referral. I currently only know of one place doing this, and i'm sure even that has exploitable vulnerabilities. 

Aside from /in addition to all that... every server hosted in the U.S. (and probably Canada too, not sure) is lawfully obligated to surrender any requested information upon being issued a court order. Noncompliance has and will lead to website seizure and often deactivation. If they wanted it, they could literally Take it, and there's not much anyone can do about it, except to make sure there are no records... which is probably somehow illegal, just like most potential "obstruction of justice." 

See, they make laws they want, regardless of right and wrong, and then they make all of the alternatives and go-arounds illegal as well, kinda like "resisting arrest." If the law is unjust, then the enforcer is in the wrong, and SHOULD be resisted, at ANY cost... but that's "illegal." So no matter what, they have a way to charge everyone with something, somehow, in order to essentially extort everyone who happens to be caught in this land of the allegedly free, and home of the passively enslaved. We can opt out of the slavery, but the cost is being cut off from the benefits of society, which, for most people, means death. 

All we can really do, is know who is right and who is wrong, and make your own decision about what to do with your own body, if/when your time for involuntary confrontation arrives. You can either fight and probably die, or submit and probably be forcibly confined for a very long time. I tend to think that a quick death in standing for what's right, is probably better than a long, slow, grueling, agonizing, torturous death, consisting of decades in prison. Some people have too much to lose, and so they'll submit. Others have little to lose, little to gain, and would rather die than submit. 

All humans need to immediately stop inflicting injustice upon others, regardless. If they'd stop being treasonous terrorists, we wouldn't have to hate the government and its lackeys anymore. 

We could just grow our plants and live our lives in peace.


----------



## Doer (Sep 20, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I'm not aware of anything like that. Please send me a private message with all of the details and I will investigate.
> 
> If there is a cop here, I will bust him!


Hey. Cops smoke pot, too. Are we really going to discriminate by job preference?


----------



## dluck (Sep 20, 2014)

Doer said:


> Hey. Cops smoke pot, too. Are we really going to discriminate by job preference?


Yes !


----------



## chuck estevez (Sep 20, 2014)

Doer said:


> Hey. Cops smoke pot, too. Are we really going to discriminate by job preference?


the old saying, cops got the best weed.


----------



## Doer (Sep 20, 2014)

I've seen primo, green bud go from my pocket to his. "Ah silly sauce, thanks" he said.
It was never mentioned again.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 1, 2014)

Me and my fellow officers are very offended by this thread

*OATH KEEPERS *


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2014)

there have been a couple ex-cops on this site and they were decent members.

liberty chicken, on the other hand...


----------



## Doer (Oct 1, 2014)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> Me and my fellow officers are very offended by this thread
> 
> *OATH KEEPERS *


Well, don't be stealin' our pot.


----------



## chuck estevez (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Doer (Oct 1, 2014)

Your taxpayer dollars at work.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.supertrooper.com


----------



## Doer (Oct 1, 2014)

Herb & Suds said:


> http://www.supertrooper.com


----------



## ULEN (Oct 4, 2014)

Check all the IP's that visited this thread and there's your answer.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 4, 2014)

Cops using this website is the same thing as lesbos using rubber dick just plain wrong.
If ur against weed and dick then u should just say no!

Didnt these cops see those egg in the frying pan commercials? Jeeeez whats the world coming too


----------

